# العوامة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وأنتم بخير لمن يحتفل بعيد الميلاد أو رأس السنة من الزملاء
عسى أن يحول محول الحول والأحوال حالنا إلى أحسن حال
أما بعد
فسؤالي يتعلق بمصدر *العوم *هل هو فصيح
ثم هل يصح استخدام العوامة لوصف وسائل الطفو كافة 
من لعب أطفال إلى سترات نجاة
وشكرا​


----------



## muhammad2012

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
 وكل عام وانت بخير

لسان العرب


> العَوْمُ: السِّباحة، يقال: العَوْمُ لا يُنْسى. وفي الحديث: عَلِّموا صِبْيانكم العَوْم، هو السِّباحة. وعامَ في الماء عَوْماً: ​



​


> العامَةُ المِعْبَر الصغير يكون في الأَنهار، وجمعه عامات
> قال ابن سيده:
> والعامَةُ هَنَةٌ تتخذ من أَغصان الشجر ونحوه، يَعْبَر عليها النهر، وهي تموج فوق الماء، والجمع عامٌ وعُومٌ.
> الجوهري: العامَةُ الطَّوْف الذي يُرْكَب في الماء.
> ​


................
*
وقاسوا**(اجازه مجمع اللغة العربية) اسم على وزن فعّالة من المصدر عوم
فقالوا عوّامة*



> العَوَّامَةُ  : أسطوانة صغيرة من خشب البلوط تُعوَّمُ على ماء النهر لقياس سرعته وحساب  صبيبه.-:
> جسم طاف مثبت بسلسلة إلى قعر البحر للدلالة على الصخور أو لتحديد  موقع نقطة معينة.-:
> بيت من خشب أو نحوه يقام على سطح الماء؛ تجد على نهر  النيل في القاهرة عوامات جعلت مطاعم.-:
> جسم مطّاطي أجوف يطفو على سطح  الماء؛ يستعان بالعوَّامة في تعلم السباحة
> / عوامة السيفون، هي كرة معدنية  مجوَّفة تطفو على سطح السيفون حين يمتلىء بالماء فتغلق أنبوب الماء.​


----------



## إسكندراني

رائع، يبدو أن فهمي للمعنى سليم. وسعدت لرؤية أن المصدر فصيح
أشكرك يا محمد​


----------

